# Siser Easy Weed and Thermoflex Plus Suppliers in the UK / Europe / USA



## mefix (Aug 26, 2010)

hello,

I have been searching for Siser Easy Weed and Thermoflex Plus suppliers in the UK, but didn't find any... 

The cheapest one I found in the States was $66.95 for Siser EW (white) 15" x 10yds + 13$ shipping for each 10yds roll to Ireland, so call it 80$/10yds (~57euro/50gbp) +there may bee some international taxes...

Is 80$ incl. shipping too much ? do you know any cheaper sources please ?

help... 

thanks in advance,

Mike


*
*


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Siser easy weed is an European product so it should be quite easy to find in the EU.
Try and check with MDP SUPPLIES.CO.UK they might have it and they do ship to Ireland.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is the email to Siser's European rep giorsettiy @ siser.it


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

EasyWeed is called PS Film in Europe. You can purchase it from Grafityp in England. Grafityp UK Ltd. Suppliers to Sign Making, Digital Print, Laser Engraving, Textile Decoration and Associated Businesses
Ask for Neil or Sue who will be glad to help you. Please tell them Siser North America says hello.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello,

My rep told me that Nike ordered most of the siser supply and it's hard to find. Does anyone here know who has it in and also the puff type transfer material.

Thanks


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

If you google Siser EasyWeed or Siser 3D XPD you will find a stocking distributor that can ship these materials to you.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Heat Transfer Warehouse - Heat Transfer Vinyl, Cad-Cut Vinyl, Heat Transfer Materials


----------

